# Megasoma elephas



## RNW (Dec 10, 2009)

Male 100mm

















Female


----------



## revmdn (Dec 10, 2009)

They are really cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2009)

Cool, are they alive or dead and being pined?


----------



## RNW (Dec 11, 2009)

Chase said:


> Cool, are they alive or dead and being pined?


thanks for enjoy, they alive


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 11, 2009)

jealousy! You should take a photo of them on your hand to give us perspective!


----------

